# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  water retention days after show

## Mazor

how do I counter the rebound effect I got few days after the show, i feel and look like a stranded whale 3 days after the show...i gained like 11kg  :Tear:  only thing im happy about is that i dont look like a skelleton anymore...

----------


## FireGuy

Ha Ha, gotta love the rebound!! Try to slowly introduce your carbs back in. Keep doing cardio and wait it out my man.

----------


## mouse78

did you use any diuretics ? most guys use em a couple of days before th ecomp and then stop it right after the show, this gives you a huge rebound. Taper them down a bit before stopping them completely

----------


## FireGuy

> did you use any diuretics ? most guys use em a couple of days before th ecomp and then stop it right after the show, this gives you a huge rebound. Taper them down a bit before stopping them completely


I never had a rebound effect until I tried a diuretic and know many who say the same thing. Sad thing was I have gotten much dryer without it then I did with it.

----------


## Mazor

> did you use any diuretics ? most guys use em a couple of days before th ecomp and then stop it right after the show, this gives you a huge rebound. Taper them down a bit before stopping them completely


yea i used diuretics, lesson learned..  :1laugh:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

i agree, i would taper down the diuretics over a week past the show, make sure your electrolyte intake is balanced, drink pidilite as it has nice balance of electrolite, easy on the carbs, i know it's hard...and cardio...that should limit the rebound, but will not eliminate it...how did you do at the show?

----------


## vishus

little trick i did was take aldactone 50mg sun, mon, 25mg wed, thurs and 12.5mg fri sat after my show. kept adema away and have a PERFECT rebound, keep water intake up and if you can try to take a small dose of test too if you could to take full effect of the rebound and REALLY grow

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> little trick i did was take aldactone 50mg sun, mon, 25mg wed, thurs and 12.5mg fri sat after my show. kept adema away and have a PERFECT rebound, keep water intake up and if you can try to take a small dose of test too if you could to take full effect of the rebound and REALLY grow


Aman to that!
Good advice...

----------


## DieselNYC80

In 05 i gained 40lbs in 5 days, Talk about adema, that was very dangerous! Like Mike says just ramp up your eating slowly and only pig out that night after the show and Sunday mornings breakfast. Then i would recommend eating your diet food for most of the week, just increasing carbs as you feel are needed. Keep doing cardio and avoid high Sodium. Its well worth the effort after a show to ramp back up the proper way because for 1 it can be very risky to your health to be carrying around 40 pounds extra of water gained in 48 hours, and two, you no longer look like that stud who took first place, you will look like the marshmallow man.

----------


## Mazor

> In 05 i gained 40lbs in 5 days, Talk about adema, that was very dangerous! Like Mike says just ramp up your eating slowly and only pig out that night after the show and Sunday mornings breakfast. Then i would recommend eating your diet food for most of the week, just increasing carbs as you feel are needed. Keep doing cardio and avoid high Sodium. Its well worth the effort after a show to ramp back up the proper way because for 1 it can be very risky to your health to be carrying around 40 pounds extra of water gained in 48 hours, and two, you no longer look like that stud who took first place, you will look like the marshmallow man.


yes tell me about it, i had no idea the rebound effect would be that bad, i just cutted the dueritics totally and started to eat tons of carbs days after, was my first show after all, so not much experiance, i really looked and felt like crap afterwards...lesson learned
but things looks much better now, and the show went good, and im all happy again  :Smilie:

----------

